# Golfworks Quick Center



## grouchotoo (Jan 2, 2022)

I'm reshafting Diablo Edge irons--going from steel to graphite. The problem is that the new shafts are .370 and the hosels are .380; I'm not sure why. Are Quick Center beads or the regular glass shafting beads from Golfworks OK to use for this .01" gap?
Thanks.


----------

